# Back Hunting with catapult



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well i left for a little while cos i could not shoot with my hand, it was driving me mad coming on and the forum and not been able to shoot, well i went out yesterday with one of Martins catapults with a bit thinner cut bands, and was pleased to take a rabbit from 15 yards with a 10mm lead ball my son makes,
so im back now shooting, cheers jeff


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Welcome back Jeff.
Good to see you are with us again.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nicely done


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive had to turn the rabbit round it was a eye shot, not nice, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good to hear your back at it jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Much happy to see you back


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

hi jeff nice to have you back btw nice bunny


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I knew you wouldn't be gone forever ... nice to have you back.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! It looks like that is a good sized rabbit!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I was chaffed when you left but chuffed now you're back!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that's the way to make a come-back!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers lads, i had to leave while i couldnt shoot it was killing me, all them posts and photos and when you cant shoot is not nice,
Ive even gave the son in law one of my guns now im back shooting, jeff


----------



## Frank_zhang (Sep 16, 2011)

this rabbit is so big


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

welcome back jeff good to see you again buddy


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Nice to see you back Jeff... How will the deceased lagomorph be served?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

keef said:


> Nice to see you back Jeff... How will the deceased lagomorph be served?


In a big pie with veg, ha ha, love them,


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

great shot and a nice catapult


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good to see you back Jeff, you really have to stop Wrestling with those Foxes. Nice shot on the Rabbit.
Philly


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice clean kill Jeff. Enjoy your pie. I'll need to get myself some bunny now


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

nice bunny, lovely catty


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice one Jeff, glad you're back!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice kill, looks like those lighter draw bands are working good.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Good to see your shooting again Jeff, nice Rabbit.

Martin


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great Looking Food Fair Rabbit also Like you Sling It looks Cool Nice Design ..


----------



## mikeuk (Feb 1, 2012)

That's a nice healthy looking rabbit, at least he was before the lead connected. Well done


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL, I can't help it I've never seen a Rabbit or anything else for that matter hung

on blinds, LMAO......... thats good , but my wife would have my privates hung beside the rabbit

if I'd done that....... no disrespect intended...

NT


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice shot!

That bunny's pretty enough to stuff


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Nice cony. Love the catty. I've only had rabbbit fried, but the pie sounds yummy. Cheers!*


----------

